
Watch AMD Threadripper 3990X Use 128 Threads to Render a Video in Task Manager - ramshanker
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/watch-amd-threadripper-3990x-128-threads-render-video-task-manager
======
greggyb
Not what I expected from the title at all. This is actually using the per-
thread utilization visualization as a grid of pixels to render a very blocky
movie within task manager.

I honestly interpreted this as "watch us load 128 threads while rendering a
video in another program." I only clicked for confusion.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23582436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23582436)

------
kyriakos
this should be considered blog-spam - saw the original original linked on HN
from reddit from yesterday

